# Hilfe zur linux integration in ein schul-netzwerk



## YanJoe (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 

wir haben bei einem langzeit projekt in der Schule die aufgabe in einem PC_Raum linux aufzuspielen und scheitern ziemlich an der anbindung an das netzwerk (DHCP server) einzige was bisher reibungslos funktioniert ist der internet zugriff über den proxy

desweiteren habe ich nun schon eine ewigkeit gegoogled, auf der suche nach einer anleitung zur einrichtung/konfiguration eines samba clients (sollte doch das gegenstück zu dhcp sein ?)  

ebenso bräuchten wir ja einen zugriff auf das activ directory des windows servers aber auch dazu finde ich kaum anleitung 

[LDAP scheint die lösung zu sein?]

unser hauptproblem ist nun das wir einfach nicht wissen, wie wann wo man das konfiguriert ... kann uns jemand helfen? wäre echt hilfreich 

ich sollte anfügen das wir absolut 0 plan haben von linux, woher auch haben es vor 3 wochen das erste mal gesehen  und auch nur via KDE


----------



## JohannesR (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von YanJoe _
> *desweiteren habe ich nun schon eine ewigkeit gegoogled, auf der suche nach einer anleitung zur einrichtung/konfiguration eines samba clients (sollte doch das gegenstück zu dhcp sein ?)  *


Ähm, nee. Samba ist ein Client für die komischen Windows-IPX-Freigaben, DHCP ist ein Dienst, der in einem Netzwerk automatisch IP-Adressen vergibt. Wieso benutzt ihr einen Proxy? IMHO wäre es viel einfacher auf den Clients die IP des Servers als Default-Gateway einzutragen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Februar 2004)

_Psst, Johannes ..._
Das ist SCHULE 

Wenn ich mich an meine Lehrer erinnerne ... denen durften wir etwas über Windows & Linux beibringen

*/me lacht*

@YanJoe:
LDAP -> GOOGLE -> SUCHWORTE: 'LDAP +HOWTO' -> Ergebnis 1:
http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-LDAP-HOWTO.html



> wir haben bei einem langzeit projekt in der Schule die aufgabe in einem PC_Raum linux aufzuspielen und scheitern ziemlich an der anbindung an das netzwerk (DHCP server) einzige was bisher reibungslos funktioniert ist der internet zugriff über den proxy



Die meisten Dists kriegen DHCP aber auf Anhieb gebacken, z. B. Debian. Damit geht es am einfachsten und es funktioniert zu 100%. Der Client wird während der Installation richtig eingestellt.


----------



## YanJoe (22. Februar 2004)

danke für die tips, aber wir ham sowieso nur suse  und ja, unser lehrer hat uns auch direckt gesagt das er keinen schimmer von linux hat (is schon cool, n ehemaligen elektro ing als IV lehrer ...) problem ist halt das wir nur 1 vormittag pro woche daran arbeiten können/dürfen sprich zu hause ausprobieren ist auch net so drin (wie auch haben ja kein großes heimnetzwerk *g*) probleme hab ich hauütsächlich mit den bezeichnungen usw, woher soll ich sie auch kennen, hab linux vor 2 wochen das erste mal gesehen ... ist zum verzweifeln


----------



## alexdoehla (27. Februar 2004)

Also das mit dem DHCP Client musst du eigentlich gar net groß einrichtn...
Netzwerkkarten werden bei SuSE eh per Default auf DHCP gesetzt...
Und der Samba ist keineswegs das Gegenstück zu DHCP. 
Es ist ein Client, um einen Linux PC in ein Windows Netzwerk einzubinden, bzw. andersrum...
Also was musst du denn konkret wissen und welche Version von SuSE habt ihr?

MfG

Alex


----------

